# 2007 Altima Autolight Time Delay adjusting



## enigma19_78 (Feb 26, 2007)

Hi everyone -

Quick questions. The manual states that the autolight time delay length of 45 seconds can be adjusted. I have a Altima with Navigation.

Does anyone know how to adjust the time delay?


----------



## 2ndb18 (Oct 24, 2004)

it should be in your system settings through the nav interface. Read your service manual


----------



## enigma19_78 (Feb 26, 2007)

2ndb18 said:


> it should be in your system settings through the nav interface. Read your service manual



2ndb18 - Thanks for the reponse. I been over the manual ten times. There is nothing in the Navi manual or the Main manual except for the following quote in Section 2-28 in the Main manual:

"Autolight activation sensitivity and the
time delay for autolight shutoff is adjustable
for vehicles with navigation system.
See &#147;Vehicle electronic systems&#148; in the
&#147;Display screen, heater, air conditioner and
audio systems&#148;section later in this manual."

I have searched by key words etc. on the online manual at Nissanusa.com but no help.

Would appreciate any input.


----------

